# camping with the kiddos



## Troutchaiser (Jan 30, 2011)

Lookin for some recommendations on good places to pitch a tent and camp out overnight.. I would like to find a place on the coast, so i can get my fishin fix in too....while doing the camping with the wife and kids


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Port A is a beautiful place, Mustang Island, all the way down to Corpus


----------



## Troutchaiser (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree on the scenery down there....is there anywhere up here to camp on the beach.....Galveston area


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

bro, the beach is nasty with the seaweed right now. hit east tx on the sam rayburn and try your luck at some freshwater. its about spending good times with the kids and wife


----------



## Troutchaiser (Jan 30, 2011)

iridered2003 said:


> bro, the beach is nasty with the seaweed right now. hit east tx on the sam rayburn and try your luck at some freshwater. its about spending good times with the kids and wife


Yeah I'm thinkin about that now....maybe double lake or Sam Rayburn......thanx for the advice brother! And yes its about the family bonding! My son had been bugging me about camping out we have the stove..lanterns...tent...sleeping bags ....fire etc....east tx don't sound too bad


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Troutchaiser said:


> Yeah I'm thinkin about that now....maybe double lake or Sam Rayburn......thanx for the advice brother! And yes its about the family bonding! My son had been bugging me about camping out we have the stove..lanterns...tent...sleeping bags ....fire etc....east tx don't sound too bad


man, i we go just to get away from the noise for the weekend. the rayburn has some cool spots if you look around.


----------



## gstanford85 (Jul 12, 2009)

http://www.brazoria-county.com/parks/quintana/


----------



## Speckhunter77 (May 14, 2006)

A good place to go is Brackenridge Park in Edna. We have been a few times and took out the boat and travel trailer. There are spots on the water that are real nice with lots of shade. The link is www.brackenridgepark.com


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

There use to be a Army Corp of Engineers park on the west side of B A Stienhagen
Lake (Dam B) called Campers Cove...It use to be pretty nice....
It's not as crowded as those at Rayburn and T-Bend....
Mustad7731
Jack


----------

